# ICD-9 for H/O groin cyst



## mfournier (May 28, 2008)

Hello List,

I have tried to find this diag but I'm having no luck.  Can anyone help? please!

TIA
MF


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 28, 2008)

*TIA in ICD9 index*

This is listed in ICD9 index under both
      TIA

and

      ATTACK, 
          Transient Ischemic (TIA)


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 28, 2008)

*oops*

Sorry, I didn't notice your title and only the text message with "TIA" above your initials ... my mistake

As for H/O groin cyst ... how about V13.3


----------

